

Lenovo Develops Slider Keyboards for Tablets - SorinaB
http://www.maindevice.com/2012/05/28/lenovo-slider-keyboards-tablets/
While the customers are getting used with the virtual keyboards and even some of the latest BlackBerry models are moving away from the iconic physical keyboard, Lenovo suggests a different approach. The Chinese company invents the “handgrip keyboard“, which the users – who still like to tap their words on physical keys – can attach it to the tablets...
======
yummyfajitas
Someone trying to build something new rather than just aping the iPhone. More
please.

~~~
RaduTyrsina
We'll definitely keep you posted with more news as we get them!

------
moolcool
I think it would be cool if they could attach a full size keyboard to the
tablet. Maybe on a hinge or something...

~~~
RaduTyrsina
Why don't you choose the Asus Transformer for that? :)

------
fredley
This looks cool, but they have a massive problem: nobody wants to learn how to
use a keyboard again. The only people they are going to be able to sell this
to are a few geeks. The general public will find the idea of a keyboard you
can't see too scary.

~~~
w1ntermute
But keys you can't tell apart (i.e., touchscreen keyboards) have become widely
accepted. I don't think people are so resistant to change - you just have to
make it worth their while.

------
ww520
This is pretty interesting. Definitely useful for the tablet. You can hold the
tablet up and type. Hope they go through with it to build it.

~~~
RaduTyrsina
I hope to as well, but taking it with a grain of salt...It's interesting that
Razor still keeps the Fiona project concept on the website.

